# How much to tip for manicure?



## suzukigrrl (Sep 26, 2006)

If I spend $10 on a manicure how much should I tip? I never know what to tip, so sometimes I'll tip a ton of money and sometimes only a dollar or so. Nail techs get paid well, right? It's not like working in a restaurant where they pay less with the expectation that you make a lot of money in tips.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2006)

I would tip $2 which is the equivalent of 20%.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 26, 2006)

I tip 15%


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

I tip according to how cute she is.

I kid.....or do I? I always tip atleast 15% but sometimes more if we really hit it off. If I like the person and we are gabbing it up the whole time and what not, i'll give them a really good tip, ofcourse how good of a job they do is considered, too.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 26, 2006)

I try to tip 20% also.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

$2 or so for a regular manicure. if it's a manicure and my acrylics, $5 or so.


----------



## Eragirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know how much they make, actually. Though ever since I became a waitress I refuse to tip less than five dollars. I mean. If everyone tipped me five dollars the nights I waited tables I'd definitely be coming home with more than 11 dollars in my pocket like I am now.


----------



## sallysue (Oct 1, 2006)

20% for an average job a little more or less if it is good or bad


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Marisol. I generally tip $3 on a fill-in with acrylic nails, and that's about a $15 service. I give them a bigger tip when I have a pedi or full set.


----------



## Anna (Oct 6, 2006)

i tip about $4 for a fill in, $ 2-3 pedicure and about 6 for a full set. a manicure..i think 2 is enough more for a fantastic job


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 6, 2006)

i don't know...i just tip everyone 10%...i hope that's the standard!


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

I generally tip around 20%.


----------



## semantje (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Marisol. I generally tip $3 on a fill-in with acrylic nails, and that's about a $15 service. I give them a bigger tip when I have a pedi or full set. wow thats cheap? how much do you pay for a new set of nails there?


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

I've always heard you should tip _everyone_ (not just food service people) a minimum of 15% -- anymore, 15% is almost on the cheap side, and it's recommended you tip 18-20%.

I never get manicures, but I'll tip $2 for a haircut that costs $10 or $12.


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never done any manicures, yet. But, we never do tip here in Japan, not even for haircut. We just don't do it here.


----------

